# 2 Cool Rod Finished



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

Mark Blabaum got it started after getting the blank by making a handle assembly(you know, just some regular stuff... yuk, yuk). Ellis Mendiola did a wonderful weave, next. He sent it to Eddie Torres and he did a great spider on it. I got it finished last night and took some pics tonight; I had to inlay some feathers opposite of Ellis' weave; it just looked too bare in that spot. I took some pics of the top and the bottom of the rod (in case they look the same).

I'll get it sent back to Ellis tomorrow or the next day and then do a small write-up on the guys who worked on it and the parts used so whomever draws for it will have a tad of info about the rod. I'll get that sent later this week or early next, Ellis.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Outstanding Guys!


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

that is a freakin awesome looking rod!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Wow! That is really awesome. Great team build, folks! Some lucky winner is gonna freak when they get their hands on that at the FTU meeting. Jerry


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

very fine guys!!!!super craftsmanship, you all are true masters of this craft ,I can't wait to see this rod in person!!!


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

It Looks Fantastic! That is way 2Cool


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

That is incredibe! I would love to have it myself!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

WOW. Truly a fine a fine example of the rodbuilders art. Beautiful. That rod has got more frequent flyer miles than most people do. lol. BTW, I got my new journal in the mail yesterday and Marks' amazing handle work is all over the cover as well as an article inside. Congrats to the builders of this rod and all of the other FTU rods. Jobs well done.,,,,,Jim


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Just Cool*

I gotta admit working with these guys was my first experience on a community rod and it is a beautiful thing when folks from all over this beautiful country come together build something like this. Working and talking with all of you will always be a cherished. Now lets see Jerry's and Randall's baby, A sneak peak...


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Eddie, I would have to agree. It's a lot of fun to see a rod develop through different people. It starts off with just a blank I add a piece, send it off to Ellis for the weave, Ellis to you for the wrap, and then to Putter for marbleing and finish. Each adds a special touch, great work Putter, Ellis, and Eddie.


----------



## captneilf (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Talk about team work!!! I think that custom is VERY COOL!!!

Man, talk about tempting faith. How many times does that rod get shipped before it meets it's new owner. By the way, where is this rod going?

Neil


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

This rod will be 1 of 5 (I think) that will be given away as doorprizes at a rodbuilders gathering in Houston on the 29th of this month. 10 days and counting.,,,,,,Jim


----------



## Shieldski (Dec 2, 2007)

I love these rods where more than one master builder gets his hands on it... truly amazing. You guys have out-done yourselves. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## captneilf (Feb 29, 2008)

*Rod building mtg*

Hi Gang,

The closer you get to your meeting I am wishing I could be there. I love meetings like that, meeting other builders, having a face and personality to go with a computer name, seeing everyones work and learning lots of new stuff.

How many builders are due to show up? Are raffle tickets being sold on those customs? If so let me know.

Did the raffle for the Artie Hebert rod go off yet? I haven't seen anything about it since I bought a ticket.

Have a great time!!!

Capt Neil


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Y'all Come Capt.Neil....*



captneilf said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> The closer you get to your meeting I am wishing I could be there. I love meetings like that, meeting other builders, having a face and personality to go with a computer name, seeing everyones work and learning lots of new stuff.
> 
> ...


*Capt. Neil....*
* There is still time for you to hop a plane and boogie on down here...we would love to have you attend this gathering !!*
* The custom rods will be door prizes...so you need to be here, to win one....*
* Camille told me they are expecting 200 people to attend the gathering....you would be" attendee 201 !!"*
* Just don't sit there, start packing !!...*


*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

that looks magnificant!!!!!! great job guys.

Jerry and I toned it down a bit on ours, he told me its in the dryer one last time then some pics.. i have already seen it and its cool.

randall


----------



## captneilf (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Mary Lou,


200, that is fantastic!!! Now is this the first time for this event or has it been going on for a few years?

I hope if there is a written agenda that someone will post it here for the rest of us to see. Can't wait to see sonme of the pics. Wave to me Mary Lou!

In the past I wore western boots. Is a Yank allowed in Texas wearing wing tips?

The blossoming of rod building since the internet became a reality is an example of what is good about the internet world.

Have a great time folks!

Neil


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

First time for this event, Neil. Kinda hard to find the original post where it was brought up but several of us chimed in and threw some ideas together on it.

If you'd like to buy raffle tickets on a great rod for an even greater cause, Doc Ski, Mark Blabaum and I made a rod to raise funds for our Kustom 4 Kids project.

Each year, we build one rod, raffle it off ($5 a ticket) and use the proceeds to fund rod builders who work with children. We tend to look for special people reaching out and mentoring with disadvantaged kids when we do this, but try to spend the money each year and at least help kids out in general with it.

Our latest was a school in Red Bluff CA where a special teacher with some special kids needed help with blanks, components and all. We were very happy to help that group out and Doc may be able to swing in there and visit the class personally, too. That would be great to do!!

The rod will be drawn for at the West Coast Rod Builders Show in Orange Co CA on May 3rd, I believe.

If you or anyone else is interested in this, shoot me an email @

[email protected]

Thanks!!!!


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Yep !! Yanks Are Allowed !!*



captneilf said:


> Hi Mary Lou,
> 
> 200, that is fantastic!!! Now is this the first time for this event or has it been going on for a few years?
> 
> ...


*Capt. Neil....*
* Yes, Yanks are allowed to wear wing tips.....this is the first ever Texas Rod Gathering, and FTU was gracious to host it...and it will probably turn into a annual event...*
* This year, it is a one-day event, but no telling what will happen next time around !!...*
* Come be a part of it Capt.Neil...!!*

*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## captneilf (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Putter,


That is great! I am in. Post an address or send me a PM with the address.

Some of the blank/component companies are very helpful in that activity. Batson Enterprises has a Teacher School Program. I have found Pac Bay to be very supportive when I ran raffles to help someone in need. The companies do not publicize these good deeds.

I looked into teaching students rod building as an after school activity/club. Also looked at it as a part time job. In wonderful New York State, home of governors who cheat on their wives, land of opportunity for lawyers, $9,100 yearly real estate taxes, I would need a college degree and a teaching certificate to step in a class room. So I just give private lessons.

Good fortune with the raffle.

Neil


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

Putter Parpart said:


> First time for this event, Neil. Kinda hard to find the original post where it was brought up but several of us chimed in and threw some ideas together on it.
> 
> If you'd like to buy raffle tickets on a great rod for an even greater cause, Doc Ski, Mark Blabaum and I made a rod to raise funds for our Kustom 4 Kids project.
> 
> ...


*Hey Putter....*
* The original post was about the Lamiglas Meeting...and I said I would like to attend, but could not afford to go....*
* Someone else chimed in and said, "it was too far"...then I chimed in and said " Why don't we have our own rod gathering here in Texas"....FTU caught wind of it and the rest is history....*
* We all had a part in it, to make it happen....*


*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

I remember it well, ML. It was kinda neat how things just snowballed, got going so fast and furious and came to fruition like it did. Jim (pg542) did a lot of work on this, I know. Eddie (Fishtoys) got a few blanks donated from FTU including this one, also. Lots of work went into it; probably not the least by FTU, of course!!

Neil, my address on the raffle tickets would be:

*Randy Parpart*
*509 4th Ave W*
*Williston, ND 58801*

Thanks again!!


----------



## captneilf (Feb 29, 2008)

*Kustom4Kids*

Hi Putter,

Thanks for the info. Consider it done. That is a great opportunity that you folks are giving those young people.

Neil


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, Neil, for supporting this worthwhile project that Doc, Stan, Mark and I love so much. It's really gratifying doing this for the kids. They're our best and only hope for the future, and it's all about the kids!!


----------

